# Emailing the RFC



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Girls   

was going to email RFC today, hoping to get reply tomorrow.    

But have looked back at me emails that i have send to them    
I seam to send them every 2 weeks is that a bit much    
or shouldi leave it for a few more days


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

Ladyhex,

I have just this minute emailed them   

Go for it, thats what they are there for! Its only natural that we would want to keep a check on our progress on the lists.. thats what i tell myself and DH  

I have emailed them every 2 weeks for the last couple of months so i'm sure when they see my name pop up they think 'not her again!!'  

Hope you get good news.. I have been No.11 on Southern Board for last couple of months, don't know what the score will be with the new amalagamated list.. 

Good luck 

Jkxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

JK32 that great to hear

a girl after my own heart

i will just nip across and email them right now  



JK32 said:


> I have emailed them every 2 weeks for the last couple of months so i'm sure when they see my name pop up they think 'not her again!!'


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Ladyhex 'Don't wait for your ship to come in............swim out and meet it'

Listen the RFC have alot to answer for ,give them something to do on Monday-God im terrible Murial


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Babypowder you are so right 
RFC do have alot to answer for 
big hug for you


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

after getting no response to my emails I forwarded them to Karin with a note to say how frustrating it was, this was the same day I tried to get through for hours on the phone to no avail. Karin responded the same day.
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

jofi ~ thanks for that mrs 

i hope you got sorted


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

JK32~ i was just checking my e-mails, and not suprising i still havent had any word back from RFC 
im of to work ....hopefully when i get back from work there will be an mail waiting on me from them


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi folks; sorry to butt in, but who is Karin?
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

bump14 said:


> Hi folks; sorry to butt in, but who is Karin?
> Thanks,
> Bump


Hi

Karin is the manager for the RFC. But when we contacted her she asked us if we had any further queries to contact her or Joan Couhig, Quality and Admin Coordinator at the RFC.

Lx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi ladies

Could someone please post the email address for the waiting list staff so I can check on how I'm doing on the list?


Cheers


Trin


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Trin

Email address is 

[email protected]

Good luck

Sue


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Sue

thanx for taking the time to post the address.  

Cheers


Trinity


----------

